#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Юкио Мисима

## Spirit

Интересно читать не только сутры, но тех, кто эти сутры читал с детства, вырос в соответствующей культуре, а потом сам стал писать книжки. Особенно если писатель при этом испытал влияние и других культур, причём частично насильственным способом (оккупация). Как в одном человеке совмещается традиционное и новое, прекрасное и безобразное, и как  всё это вписывается в систему.
«Золотой храм» - своеобразный взгляд на проблему красоты и жизни,  которая волновала автора, пришедшего к выводу, что они совмещаются в смерти (практически воплощено как в жизни, так и искусстве). И всё это в рамках дзенской традиции. Очень своеобразное понимание коана Нанцюань разрубает кошку. В любом случае полезно посмотреть, как «теория» становится практикой в литературе и жизни.
Пьеса «Мой друг Адольф Гитлер» - впечатляющий взгляд на европейскую культуру, такая медитация на тему гитлеризма, одно из лучших произведений на эту тему.

----------


## Буль

_Интересно читать не только сутры, но тех, кто эти сутры читал с детства_

Что-то я не особо в курсе чтобы Мисима читал в детстве сутры...  :Smilie: 

_ «Золотой храм» - своеобразный взгляд на проблему красоты и жизни, которая волновала автора, пришедшего к выводу, что они совмещаются в смерти_

Если говорить именно о "Золотом храме" - то всё-таки о разрушении как части ассимиляции, ведь герой там и не собирается умирать...

_Пьеса «Мой друг Адольф Гитлер» - впечатляющий взгляд на европейскую культуру, такая медитация на тему гитлеризма_

Не очень понятно что значит "гитлеризм"? Нацизм?

На мой взгляд все эти политические сентенции в пьесе - дело десятое, там раскрывается роковое влечение главного героя (Гитлера) "року событий", когда он не в силах сопротивляться приходу результатов, заложенных им же ранее. Если говорить в буддийском ключе то я бы сказал так: Рем (предыдущие действия, прошлое) был уничтожен неизбежными результатами собственных же действий (Крупп). Фраза "мой друг - Гитлер" принадлежит именно Рему, другу и соратнику Гитлера, которого Гитлер же уже предал и убил, повинуясь неизбежности Круппа.

Конечно, канва пьесы более глубока чем моё изложение, но, на мой взгляд, "гитлеризм" там дело десятое  :Smilie: 

Вывод: не стал бы я, ой, не стал причислять Мисиму к *буддийской* литературе...

----------


## Spirit

Ну, если подразумевать под буддийской литературой директивные тексты, то - да, наверное произведения Мисимы таковыми не являются. Я лично подразумеваю под такой литературой произведения пронизанные соответствующим духом, интересна драма идей и людей...

Что касется пьесы МДАГ то под гитлеризмом я понимаю именно феномен Гитлера, как некой особой  точки истории что-ли, своеобразной точки бифуркации, когда от воли одного человека может зависить исторический выбор. Что касается драматического момента, то тут он разигрывается при выборе между "красотой" , проблема которой так волновала автора (и Гитлера - художник) и "целесообразностью". Но выбор необратим...

Для себя же Мисима эту проблему в конце концов решил.

----------


## Буль

_Я лично подразумеваю под такой литературой произведения пронизанные соответствующим духом_

И всё-таки мне лично кажется что произведения Мисимы проникнуты несколько другим "соответствующим духом", не буддийским. Ну, может быть, в некоторой дидактической степени "Ханьданьская подушка"...

_под гитлеризмом я понимаю именно феномен Гитлера, как некой особой точки истории что-ли, своеобразной точки бифуркации, когда от воли одного человека может зависить исторический выбор_

Я пожимаю плечами... А чем этот феномен отличается от феномена Сталина, Наполеона, Эхнатона, наконец?

----------


## Банзай

медитация на тему гитлеризма
-------------------------------------------------------------
Братка, а при чем здесь чань?

----------


## Spirit

2Банзай
А объект для медитации мохно выбрать какой угодно. А чань возник в Шаолиньском монастыре, где объектом для медитации мог стать противник в спарринге - здоровенный паренб с огромными кулаками. Или вот самураи, основа культуры которых - дзен. Мне бы не очень хотелось, чтобы в современном обществе дзен превратился в тусовку буржуазного вида людей, собравшихся "пошутить". Но, в принципе, я и против такого время препровождения не против. И , в общем, чань здесь ни при чём! А что здесь не при чань. А что чань, то не здесь. А здесь чань - ничто.
:O)

2Бао
Ну, в общем то, вопрос рассматривается с точностью до термина , просто речь в данном случае шла о конкретном произведении. Назовите эхнатонизм - человек в точке ветвления. Эта история , впрочем, архетипически тяготеет к мифу "витязь на распутье". Есть три дороги "красота"- Рем с перманентной революцией, "справедливость" - Штрассер, больше социализма, и "целесообразность" - Крупп. Напрво пойдёшь - голову потеряешь и т.п. Мисима выбрал путь красоты - прямо пойдёщь - харакири сделаешь...

----------


## Банзай

Объект медитации?
Ну не знаю, звучит как-то не по-нашенски ..

----------


## Spirit

Объект он не только звучит, но и долбануть может. По нашенски! Или это уже субъект?

----------


## Ersh

Уважаемый Спирит, чань не возник в Шаолиньском монастыре, а был привнесен туда Дамо. И учил он самой что ни на есть мирной сидячей безобъектной медитации. А ушу он преподал монахам как способ незакиснуть физически. 
Вряд ли спарринг-партнером шаолиньского монаха мог быть "здоровенный парень с кулаками" - это был такой же монах.
Насчет Мисимы. Не каждый японец хорошо знаком с буддийскими сутрами, тем более понимает их смысл. На бытовом уровне они их и не знают толком, как почти никто в СССР толком не читал Маркса (и Пастернака :Smilie: ). Господствует компот из синтоизма, конфуцианства, и простонародного буддизма. Кодекс бусидо - это "продвинутый вариант" этого компота. Элементы дзена там используются лишь как часть морально-психологической подготовки.

----------


## Spirit

Формально, то , что называют чань возникло в конкретном месте в еонкретное время. А до этого было Бодхидхарма - отдельно, Шаолинь - отдельно. Как яйцеклетка и сперматазоид. Вот они объединились , и родился конкретный человек, но - да , составные части существовали и "до того". Только в этом смысле я и подразумеваю - чань возник в Шаолине (как некоторая традиция).
Не понятно, почему монах не может быть здоровенным парнем. Вот в китайском романе "Речные заводи" есть персонаж монах, отнюдь не мирный, и ходил всё время с ломом.
Дзадзен - это конечно дзен. Но дзен и коаны, и живопись, и каллиграфия. И даже путь меча. Почему нет? Проверить свой дзен в экстремальной ситуации - по-моему отличный экзамен. Мас Ояма свою систему каратэ полностью соотносил с дзеном. Можно, конечно, сказать - А кто такой Ояма? Но это уже дело вкуса. Каждому своё, как говорится.
А разве Мисима среднестатистический японец? У меня нет никаких иллюзий насчёт реального востока. Сам в Азии живу. Мисима явно не простолюдин. Тем интереснее так сказать метаморфозы духа .

----------


## Буль

_Дзадзен - это конечно дзен. Но дзен и коаны, и живопись, и каллиграфия. И даже путь меча. Почему нет?_

Если Вы можете указать на что-то и сказать "это - дзэн" Вы тут же потеряете дзэн.

_Проверить свой дзен в экстремальной ситуации - по-моему отличный экзамен_

А чем экстремальная ситуация отличается от не экстремальной? "Проверить" свой дзэн можно где угодно...

_А разве Мисима среднестатистический японец?_

В своём понимании дзэн - я думаю что да

----------


## Spirit

А если указать на что-то, и сказать - "Это - не дзен" то сразу его обретёшь?

Согласен, любую ситуацию можно сделать экстремальной.

Ну ничего себе уровень у этих японцев!!!

----------


## Буль

_А если указать на что-то, и сказать - "Это - не дзен" то сразу его обретёшь?_ 

Не думаю

_Согласен, любую ситуацию можно сделать экстремальной_

Зачем?

----------


## Банзай

Не лучше ли ... при жизи быыыть приличным челове-еком .. (с).
=====================================
Spirit - поклоняйся Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе (с).

----------


## Spirit

2Бао <Не думаю> Так вот же!!!

                               Зачем - зачем?

2Банзай <поклоняйся> Если говорить о позе - то вроде как лучше всего сидеть с прямой спиной - дзадзен...

----------


## Борис

В дополнение к сказанному Ершом, Банзаем и Бао замечу, что "Золотой Храм" - книга не о буддизме, а о семинаристах-раздолбаях, решающих свои психологические проблемы и делающих это отнюдь не по-буддийски.

----------


## Spirit

Ну предположеи - о раздолбае. Но о раздолбае-буддисте. Или буддисты - это только "хорошие" мальчики и девочки? По-моему, самое интересное, как идея работает в нестандартных случаях. А вот по-буддистски или нет поступил будущий второй патриарх чань, когда отрубил себе руку?

----------


## Борис

Spirit, помилуйте, не "идея" там выражается, а комплексы несчастных ребят.

----------


## Ersh

Спирит, проверить свой дзен в экстремальной ситуации - это не иметь экстремальных ситуаций.

----------


## Spirit

2Борис "комплеккс несчастных ребят" - это ведь тоже идея психоаналитика Адлера ( звучит лучше, чем классическое - комплекс неполноценности)

2Ersh "Диалектика" получается , а не дисгармоническое сочетание, от которого голова болит, типа пива с водкой ("ёрш" в народе называется) "Не иметь" здесь в смысле, что "ты" имеешь ситуацию, а не наоборот?

----------


## Борис

//"комплеккс несчастных ребят" - это ведь тоже идея психоаналитика Адлера//

Я бы не смешивал психоаналитику и буддизм, хоть и есть у них общие "области". Но, по крайней мере, "стратегические" задачи разные...

----------


## Ersh

2 Спирит
Спасибо, я знаю про существование этого напитка. Спросите про диалектику у Хуэйке. Когда он отрубал себе руку, у него не было и тени "диалектики"  :Smilie:

----------


## Spirit

Я и не смешиваю. Просто, если опять же позаимствовать на время термин, на этот раз из НЛП, по отношению к таким вещам интеллектуально надо "занять метапозицию" - как поётся в песне про пилотов - мне сверху видно всё...
С психанализом, однако, у Буддизма ничего общего нет, просто термин "комплекс" имеет конкретное происхождение. Впрочем, читал одного аналитика - Фанти, так он свою теорию строит на "динамике пустоты", правда фактически скромно так ни на кого не ссылаясь. Но это их проблемы и комплексы.

----------


## Ersh

Вот как раз, если мы говорим про дзен - метапозиция - та же позиция, только вид сверху  :Smilie:

----------


## Anatoly

Юкио Мисима не буддист и не буддолог, а скорее... последний экзистенциальный герой.  :Smilie:  В фильме Пола Шрёдера "Мисима: жизнь в четырех главах" очень хороша музыка Филипа Гласа.  :Smilie:  
Но данную тему мы все ж благополучно завершим, исходя из ее явной неуместности здесь.

----------

